# Lucy Carpet



## D3pro (Mar 24, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Khagan (Mar 24, 2011)

Shooped?


----------



## D3pro (Mar 24, 2011)

it belongs to larks


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2011)

Holy god damn crap it's gorgeous


----------



## D3pro (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Craigsnakes (Mar 24, 2011)

Do want! Soooo bad


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

How old??


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

hehe why are u posting larks snakes


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

woody101 said:


> hehe why are u posting larks snakes


 
cause i'm special


----------



## zack13 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow simply amazing.


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

i must say thats on my to get list !


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

Hahahaha. Nearly got that eye colour right..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Jag survivor?


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

Minka said:


> Hahahaha. Nearly got that eye colour right..


 
Thats what im thinking because it is d3pro is a graphic designer and he would be able to do this in 10mins haha


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm innocent...


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn you D3. Damn you to hell


----------



## Craigsnakes (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

D3 i must say ur work is awesome !


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)

no that's really my snake


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

pics of you holding it pretty pretty please


----------



## Craigsnakes (Mar 25, 2011)

You sir.. are going to make me cry!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

larks said:


> no that's really my snake


 
you tell people you have something and they ask for pics.... you show them pics and they say its shopped lol


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you going to share any information on this Carpet Larks or just leave us guessing?


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

haha d3pro i had no idea about any previous threads about people asking for pics i just saw you post a pic and well ive seen the websites you design so i was just guessing this is a play a joke thread  i still believe it is haha


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

I made the thread about Aussie leucys so shoulda known better 
I hate you D3


----------



## zack13 (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks like there is a very faint patterning on it.


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

I just realised i'm a party pooper and spoiled your fun D3pro.. so for interest's sake...Yes what an awesome looking Leucistic Carpet you have there!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no hand in this... serious


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

Why is everyone in disbelief? Sure its a bit far fetched but there is some amazing stuff in private collections it wouldn't be too surprising if there were Leucistic Carpets around.


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know what your talking about for amazing stuff ill post a pic of a diamond my mate owns if D3 doesnt mind me posting a pic in his thread its the best diamond ive ever seen in my life

ok now im a believer! unless some1 is really good with photoshop!


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Why is everyone in disbelief? Sure its a bit far fetched but there is some amazing stuff in private collections it wouldn't be too surprising if there were Leucistic Carpets around.


 
This is fantastic. I love this thread.


----------



## Craigsnakes (Mar 25, 2011)

Larks.. that is truely stunning! What i would do...


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you happen to have a pair of those Larks? She is a beautiful animal


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmm I just noticed the eyes are different in the second and third pic.......


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)

no just the one at the moment


----------



## zack13 (Mar 25, 2011)

Alright can definitely see patterning. I thought lucys were pure white.


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> hmmm I just noticed the eyes are different in the second and third pic.......



it must have been the flash


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh you pair are just plain mean now! Taking advantage of all these gullible souls! You are both going to hell now and take those ugly Jag's with you


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is photoshopping it is of the highest quality. Larks whats the genetics behind it?


----------



## Wookie (Mar 25, 2011)

Sigh... I guess we can dream .


----------



## Craigsnakes (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont even care if its shopped or not.. still looks amazing and lets me dream too


----------



## woody101 (Mar 25, 2011)

DAMN you D3pro! hahaha first i didnt believe it then i did i knew i was right hahaha the thing that made me think it was fake was all the other lucy snakes ive seen have darkblue eyes haha


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know what to think! What happens if its real Minka? What happens then?


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

as i have seen this snake before i can tell all of you that this snake is a real and true lucy, keep up the awesome work wayne hope ya can produce some more with it


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> I don't know what to think! What happens if its real Minka? What happens then?


 
I don't know Dannyboi, i just don't know. Somebody has to stop this madness... think of the children!

In all seriousness a Leucistic Carpet is well within the realm of possibility. But is it tonight? No, not tonight


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is all a joke shouldn't it have been saved for April 1st?


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

Minka are you breeding your jags? You could be the first in Aus to get one 

Well first after Larks anyway


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

saximus said:


> Minka are you breeding your jags? You could be the first in Aus to get one
> 
> Well first after Larks anyway


 
Yes, i will be rolling in it then!
Fatal super form? What fatal super form!?


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

Fatal schmatal. All you need is one


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

having one doesnt mean the rest will survive


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)

took this on my phone, so not the best quality



by the way it's not a jag


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

you tease i want i want i want


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

shotgun the hets


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

D3pro said:


> shotgun the hets


 

Your not getting all of them D3pro dont be greedy

to bad there wasnt pied carpet that would look awesome i pied over a lucy


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll swap you for a website


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 25, 2011)

It's magnificent!
Did you breed it yourself Larks?


----------



## Reptilia (Mar 25, 2011)

looks like an albino darwin with the yellow taken out.


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Mar 25, 2011)

Can I please put this new morph on my designer carpet page please! I am sure somebody will have some snide comment about it! Pretty please Larks?


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2011)

new morph... where?  Honestly i thought it was just in shed. if anything it MAY be a ghost but i guess until proven we can only call it an albino and hope for more.


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning Larks, I hope you have a good security system


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 25, 2011)

If only you could pull photo shopped snakes out of the computer and make them real


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 25, 2011)

hey larks any chance of a video of this animal?


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 25, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> hey larks any chance of a video of this animal?


 
Haha Ben, good man


----------



## Perko (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope no one checks out MP


----------



## LizardLady (Mar 25, 2011)

D3pro said:


> View attachment 192382



Hmm, looks sickly and anaemic to me... Better let me take it, see if I can make it better for you!  I don't know how long it will take, could be a long process, but I'll rise to the challenge! :lol:

That is one AWESOME looking animal!


Yep, I still think it looks unwell, definitely anaemic! Look, I'll take her off your hands - keeping in mind it may take a while! - and see if I can get her well! 

She's just BEWDIFUL Larks!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dohhh!


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> hey larks any chance of a video of this animal?



Well I'm sure it could be arranged but it may take a while :lol:
Although this one only took D3pro about a minute to make :shock:


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 25, 2011)

Your first mistake was letting D3 start this thread, otherwise this would have been 10+ pages of envy 

Haha, nice work as always Denuel


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

Larks you're evil that's all I can say.
On a more serious note though are there many people who line breed albinos to try and get a "fake" leucy?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 25, 2011)

larks said:


> Well I'm sure it could be arranged but it may take a while :lol:
> Although this one only took D3pro about a minute to make :shock:


 
If only pieds and lucies were that easy to produce lol.

The best we can hope for in the immediate future would be a snow morph .
IE . Axanthic /Albino combo .


----------



## larks (Mar 25, 2011)

yeah I know, D3 starting it gave it away way to early



saximus said:


> Larks you're evil that's all I can say.



Who me?? lol :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2011)

I reckon you must have broken the record for most number of views in such a short period too


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

hey wayne on another note loven the new website mate congrates looks awesome just having a look threw now check it out people Morelia Magic


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha the crappy phone photo reeled me in nicely. Great prank!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

I was the guy that wrote gullible on the ceiling. Larks is the one who pointed everyone to it LOL


----------



## Virides (Mar 25, 2011)

Little tip, even grey items photographed still have slight casts of colours like green/yellow in them due to the lighting used. Also remember that scales are translucent and when an animal is albino or otherwise, it is not entirely the scales that define the colour but also the flesh beneath.

Also, just because an image is mostly in colour and the item in question appears white, doesn't mean it is white/grey. Graphic Artists have this cool thing called "Masking" 

Not trying to bring down the joke of all this, but this certainly applies to those classifieds where people are trying to con people into buying snakes which don't exist.


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 25, 2011)

haha I thought it was a bit sus, but I really didnt think you'd go to the effort of photoshopping a pic of larks holding it


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm surprised there's so much disbelief. Looks pretty good to me =)


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> hey larks any chance of a video of this animal?


 
that could be arranged lol


----------



## reptileaddiction (Mar 25, 2011)

matt123 said:


> to bad there wasnt pied carpet


 
Isn't there? :?


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

not that ive heard of


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2011)

Now i want an albino pied darwin! very cool.


----------



## SCam (Mar 25, 2011)

I knew this was a joke!
D3pro might have gottin me with the bs spotted thread but not this time!


----------



## D3pro (Mar 25, 2011)

ScrubbyCam said:


> I knew this was a joke!
> D3pro might have gottin me with the bs spotted thread but not this time!


 
haha, if I didn't start this thread you would of fell for it...  The americans at moreliapythons did hahaha


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 25, 2011)

lol d3 got a link to that one mate?


----------



## Defective (Mar 25, 2011)

HOLY FREAKING MOSES' CRAP!!!! you better look her up tight Larks she's a keeper alright, i'm sooooo jealous!


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2011)

D3pro said:


> haha, if I didn't start this thread you would of fell for it...  The americans at moreliapythons did hahaha


 
Haha not many Americans though, looks like you fooled triple the amount of Australians!



Lambert said:


> HOLY FREAKING MOSES' CRAP!!!! you better look her up tight Larks she's a keeper alright, i'm sooooo jealous!


 
Seriously? Clearly some people should read the content of an actual thread not just flip through all the pretty pictures.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 25, 2011)

If it were an actual fact......LOL...nobody could keep their mouth shut until the snake reached that size


----------



## hazza (Mar 25, 2011)

is this real or..?? ( I'm literally being serious?) :|


----------



## Defective (Mar 25, 2011)

Minka said:


> Seriously? Clearly some people should read the content of an actual thread not just flip through all the pretty pictures.



would you like to explain to me why i can't be astounded by how beautiful the snake is?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

I am guessing its fake a very well done fake but the third pictures eyes give it away that and the photoshopped Piebald. I think people would be able to keep their mouths shut given the reasonable chance of people wanting it for themselves.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

hazza read the thread not just look at the pics mate, and even looking at the pics tells you its not and bredlislave if some one had an animal like this im sure they could keep it hush hush until they have bred it and have more babies of the same as as this one shows the "lucy" breeding with another snake can show advertisment, and being a one off animal like that you wouldnt want people knowing coz its asking for people to come into your house and steal your animals


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

Wouldn't it get passed around to the "big" carpet breeders as a breeding loan. Or there be massive waiting lists for them. I can see there being a huge profit to be made from them. But here is my question do you think the states will get there before us?


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 25, 2011)

i think i just died inside knowing it isn't real


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

having a snake like that i for one would not let it leave my house, and why would you loan something like that out when someone can crash your project for you, and who knows it america will beat us aussies at getting a lucy carpet, one may pop out somewhere and survive we just dont know, i dont know if anyone bred albino jagxalbino jag before as that could make a lucy survive if anyone has done this would be interesting to know


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

I would loan it out on breeding loans to places like URS and what have you so more people in the hobby will be able to get them plus it means more of a gene pool. Obviously you would charge like renting out for stud.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

but with so many diseases around now days there chances that you loan it out and may never see it again because it could die and if gets stolen in someone elses hands gonna be alot of trouble happening, so like most people do it keep it breed up alot of stock and sell all the babies. example. snake ranch with his rough scaled pythons


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah thats a good point. Depends on the place and their bio security levels. Still that sounds like an excuse to monopolize the market (not that its not a valid one). Still I don't have one and I doubt I would be the first to produce one.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

yea if one hatches doesnt mean anymore will aswell, just like if you bred murray darlings and something poped out and you proved it to be something, you wouldnt wanna sell it until you have what you want to make, so people cant steal your line and beat you to it


----------



## reptileaddiction (Mar 25, 2011)

Jason said:


> Now i want an albino pied darwin! very cool.


 
Although the pied white stands out more than the albino white and looks impressive on an albino, IMO the pied white looks far more impressive on the standard coloured animal. A real pain in the butt for the project when the founding animal is a pied albino and you want to go back to just a normal coloured pied. JMO


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

if you had a pied albino couldnt you just put over a het and that would make pied 100% hets then put a 100% het over a normal and that would make normal carpets that are pied and 50% het with pied


----------



## reptileaddiction (Mar 25, 2011)

If you put a pied that was 100% het for albino over a normal the offspring would be 50% het for albino and 100% het for pied.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok yea i wasnt sure what genetics pied was havent really looked into them

or if you had 2 100% het for albs that where pied put together and make 66% poss hets you should get some pied normals


----------



## reptileaddiction (Mar 25, 2011)

They're recessive just like albinism. Anyway I guess we're digressing away from the topic of this thread. I guess we'll have to start another one.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a quick read and there is no genetic reason for the pattern other than the PIED part if that makes any sense. So a 50% White 50% normal pattern pair could produce a 70% pattern 30% white offspring.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

yea im not to sure on pied as i havent really looked into them, if i see any pied carpets and know they are out there and gonna become available i will start reading up on them lol


----------



## reptileaddiction (Mar 25, 2011)

Better start reading then I reckon.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 25, 2011)

where are they? if you know of any pics?


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 25, 2011)

D3pro you are awesome! Found the original by accident in another thread and I am astounded that you could do that. Kudos =)


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha D3, I reckon if larks started this thread and you didn't make any input at all, this would have been *a lot* more fun!

I too would like to see how the Americans reacted on the other site if you could PM me the link 



Lambert said:


> would you like to explain to me why i can't be astounded by how beautiful the snake is?


 
If you read through the thread you will realise it is a fake...


----------



## snakebag (Mar 26, 2011)

matt123 said:


> where are they? if you know of any pics?


 
The owners avatar on this site is a picture of one. I believe he has a pair maybe 3 pied albino darwins


----------

